# Prayers for Oscar



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

So, my dad has this little miniature dachshund mix, whom he is very attached to. On Sunday he started acting really lethargic and throwing up, also not able to pee. So Monday morning we took him in to the vet and he had a Kidney stone the size of a gofl ball in his bladder, so they did surgery and removed it. Remember, this is an 8 pound 4 year old dog.
Well, we had surgery done and in all it cost us $1355.
Though he's not doing well post surgery, he hasn't eaten, throws up, hasn't peed and acts very lethargic still, they just left to take him back to the vet because he is acting so dangerously sick.

This dog is very special to my father, so some good words would be very much appreciated.

















Most recent of him, as you see he's very limp and lifeless. :[


----------



## NewlyGolden (Jan 19, 2011)

Awww! Poor puppy! Oscar and your dad are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you very much. I just hope he's back to normal soon, he's like my dads best friend and i know he'd be torn to pieces if his little buddy died.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Praying for little Oscar.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Poor little thing must have been in so much pain. Prayers going his way.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers coming for little Oscar, and your dad.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for Oscar. He looks so cute in the second pic.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Poor Oscar. That is quite the kidney stone! He's in my prayers.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

hes in my prayers. 
Keep us posted. hes so sweet looking


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you all.

Update on Oscar. From what my dad told me he's doing better now because he's been eating, not vomitting and able to pee. Though his penis is too swollen to pee, they don't know why yet. So they made a hole behind his penis, which allows for him to pee. I think thats what they told me, seems a bit odd though. Apparently he won't be able to pee from his penis anymore, but from this hole they made. Also that his liver is not functioning right and that he probably won't live a very long life, I'm not sure if this means a few years, or 5 years. Thats all the information i have unfortunately, which is very limited.

Sad fate for such a young dog.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So sorry to hear this about Oscar. We will continue to pray for him and your dad.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Megan said:


> So they made a hole behind his penis, which allows for him to pee. I think thats what they told me, seems a bit odd though. Apparently he won't be able to pee from his penis anymore, but from this hole they made.


I am so sorry cute little Oscar isn't doing better, but glad he is doing as well as he is.

He is so cute and tiny and adorable.:smooch: That was an unbelievably huge stone for such a little boy.

My friend's dog had the same procedure done (reroute of urine) and he did fine with it. I hope Oscar does too.

He, you and yoru dad will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Thats very comforting, that its been done before, thanks for that. 
I'm watching him for today while my dad works, he's been eating and drinking now, and pees from said hole.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Megan*

Praying for little Oscar and you and your Dad, Megan.


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Here's a picture i took of the stitches and his new.. um peehole.
It looks pretty brutal. =\ The lower set of stitches is where he will pee from for now on.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that he is doing better an able to pee now. My yorkie years ago had that same surgery done and lived for years after it was done. It did take him several weeks to recover and he had to be kept very quiet but he did recover. And was back to his fun loving self. It didnt slow him down at all with going pee. I pray Oscar has as good as luck. He is a real cutie patootie. My prayers go out to him and your Dad.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

What a cutie, poor baby. Hope he continues to get better


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless his little heart. Please give him a healing kiss from me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oscar*

Oscar is so adorable-glad he has started peeing!


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh Oscar  my prayers for him!


----------

